# Too long?



## Norvilion (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm on the last scene of a story I'm writing and was thinking of putting it on FA, but I realized that the way it is written it may be too long for general interest. The first part is six pages while the three subsequent parts are each over 12 pages in length. Are these acceptable lengths or would I just get a bunch of TLDR thoughts upon opening the first one.

I'm mostly unknown as it is, so probably it would just get front page views. Should I try to break it up into scenes rather than logical parts or just space out the release so I have one "stack of text' rather than four stacks of text? Also, should I convert it to plain text or just stick with the .doc format that it is in?

The story itself is character-driven with some adult themes/situations. It takes place at a college during a modernish (1990's) technology time period. Supernatural abilities are present but are rare among the population and fairly minor in power level, enough so that they are a curiosity but usually not a fear. The main characters could care less but humanity has been all-but-extinct for 3000 years with only small island tribes existing and half-buried ancient ruins of cities dotting the land.

Mostly was writing it just for fun, but wouldn't mind having it read.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 10, 2010)

I think that's awesome that you have that much there to post. You're right about the whole too long and not popular enough deal though. I woud post it in parts about three pages long, and just wait a few days in between each one you post, so it doesn't seem too overwhelming. It sounds pretty interesting. I'll have to check it out once you post it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 10, 2010)

Quality of writing is what matters most.  Something that's one page can be too long if it's horribly written, and something that's 100 pages might seem short to people if it's really good.  So the only way to find out what the reaction to yours will be is to post it and wait.
Though I will say that splitting up (and not just in separate documents: over time as well) would be the more practical way to go.  So far as format goes, .doc will get fewer reads because it involves the extra step of downloading (seems silly, but it's true), so I'd go with .txt.  If you do that, though, make sure you include line breaks between paragraphs and tabs at the beginnings of paragraphs (I use 6 spaces rather than hitting the tab key, which is a character that isn't recognized in FA's text), because more empty space makes it seem like something is moving faster while the person is reading it.
Keep in mind, though; if you get 10 views and 1 comment, you're already doing well as a writer on FA.  Don't expect too much more than that most of the time.
That would be my advice.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 10, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Quality of writing is what matters most.  Something that's one page can be too long if it's horribly written, *and something that's 100 pages might seem short to people if it's really good.*  So the only way to find out what the reaction to yours will be is to post it and wait.
> Though I will say that splitting up (and not just in separate documents: over time as well) would be the more practical way to go.  So far as format goes, .doc will get fewer reads because it involves the extra step of downloading (seems silly, but it's true), so I'd go with .txt.  If you do that, though, make sure you include line breaks between paragraphs and tabs at the beginnings of paragraphs (I use 6 spaces rather than hitting the tab key, which is a character that isn't recognized in FA's text), because more empty space makes it seem like something is moving faster while the person is reading it.
> Keep in mind, though; if you get 10 views and 1 comment, you're already doing well as a writer on FA.  Don't expect too much more than that most of the time.
> That would be my advice.



That's happened to me with books I read that were over 500 pages long  .


----------



## DragonTalon (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, stuff cycles off the front page pretty fast.  With only four story slots it is not up for long.

They should add another row to all the categories on the front page.  That would give everybody twice as much time to get views.

Heck, lets add 100 rows foe each category.  Then we would all get 100 times as many views!

Wait.. I think there is a logical problem here somewhere...


----------



## Altamont (Feb 7, 2010)

I gotta say, one of my issues with FA is the neccessity of using .txt for anything you post, since I personally hate the format. 

And the length issue? Well, that's all dependent on the reader. I'm personally ecstatic to read incredibly long pieces as long as their good (my favorite author is Stephen King, and his books are _behemoths_). In regards to getting hits though? Yeah, splitting it up is probably the best way to go; there's no telling what the world's attention span will be from one day to the next XD

Personally, I have more luck with the critique thread than with the actual FA homepage.


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 10, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I gotta say, one of my issues with FA is the neccessity of using .txt for anything you post, since I personally hate the format.



Try posting in .pdf format.

OP: If you think it's too long, then chop it up into smaller parts.  It's better to have a lot of chapters which are too short than a handful that are too daunting.  These days it's a good idea to give readers a lot of "checkpoints" in your work.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 10, 2010)

AriusEx said:


> Try posting in .pdf format.
> 
> OP: If you think it's too long, then chop it up into smaller parts. It's better to have a lot of chapters which are too short than a handful that are too daunting. These days it's a good idea to give readers a lot of "checkpoints" in your work.


 
Very true. The prologue to my Mass effect fan fiction is somewhere around eight or ten pages. Very average for a book or something, but for internet readers? i had to seperate it in to two parts because I knew nobody would have the patience to read ten pages


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't speak for everyone, but I personally don't like reading computer screens. I honestly wouldn't go near anything longer than a few paragraphs unless it REALLY grabbed my attention.


----------

